# DHL International Shipping



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

I recently won a mod in a competition on the forums. I was surprised to see how fast the delivery took - it's already in JHB. 

However, I got a email from DHL asking me to pay a clearance fee of R165 ish to clear my parcel from customs. 

What's up with that? I've never had to pay a clearance fee for the mods that I've won from overseas vaping companies, however long it took.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (6/3/19)

No, neither have I for comp prizes. What did you win? Maybe it's a VERY expensive mod!


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I recently won a mod in a competition on the forums. I was surprised to see how fast the delivery took - it's already in JHB.
> 
> However, I got a email from DHL asking me to pay a clearance fee of R165 ish to clear my parcel from customs.
> 
> What's up with that? I've never had to pay a clearance fee for the mods that I've won from overseas vaping companies, however long it took.



I assumed that you would need to pay customs on any incoming parcel (but I have never won anything from overseas so I cant really comment)

PS... I'll gladly pay the R165 ish and you can send it on to me...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (6/3/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I assumed that you would need to pay customs on any incoming parcel (but I have never won anything from overseas so I cant really comment)
> 
> Yes, one would think so, but I've won 3 mods from Heavens Gifts and I've never had to pay Customs. On one occasion only DHL phoned me to ask what the value of the mod is and I said that I didn't know, as I had won it in a competition.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/3/19)

LOL i also received a call and email from DHL now also having to pay R163 for clearance and then there might still be VAT and Duties payable after customs. Also for a Mod i won from VooPoo the X217

On the phone with them now

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/3/19)

Just got off the phone with DHL and the lady told me that the invoice was sent by mistake and there is no payment. The item will go through customs and will be delivered. She told me not to make the payment.

Perhaps phone DHL 0860 345 000, press option 3 and give them your tracking number and ask them if you need to pay the proforma invoice.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/19)

Whenever I'm sent stuff FREE to review customs give me a lot of crap (and want me to pay) and the last time they wanted to fine me as well so I told them to throw the &(^%^& Parcel in the bin!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

LOL @StompieZA I gave my mom's number out and told her they might phone her - it's because I'm deaf and will not be able to answer a phone call like everyone else can. I think she's sorted them out. I don't think I will have to pay anything as it's bullcrap that one must pay customs clearance for something we won.

I'd understand if it was something I bought - I'll pay the extra if I have to.



Rob Fisher said:


> Whenever I'm sent stuff FREE to review customs give me a lot of crap (and want me to pay) and the last time they wanted to fine me as well so I told them to throw the &(^%^& Parcel in the bin!


Now that is not cool. Seriously, I think the okes in SA want to make extra money off us poor unsuspecting clients. Last time I had crap with DHL after sending a faulty hard drive to Coventry UK. After some investigating, Seagate told me that they never got my hard drive and that DHL had lied to us about it being send back. I will NEVER ship with DHL again, they are useless.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL @StompieZA I gave my mom's number out and told her they might phone her - it's because I'm deaf and will not be able to answer a phone call like everyone else can. I think she's sorted them out. I don't think I will have to pay anything as it's bullcrap that one must pay customs clearance for something we won.
> 
> I'd understand if it was something I bought - I'll pay the extra if I have to.
> 
> ...



@RainstormZA the issue I had was with customs... DHL has been pretty good for me and I have been using them for the last year... FedEx gives me crap... I have two FedEx parcels inbound so we will see how we go with them and see if they have improved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

Good Lords of Kobol!

Now they send me a new invoice with an higher charge price... WTF???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Good lords of Kobol!
> 
> Now they send me a new invoice with an higher charge price... WTF???


I'm telling you, you should have taken my deal

Good luck @RainstormZA . Hope you get this sorted out.


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> I'm telling you, you should have taken my deal
> 
> Good luck @RainstormZA . Hope you get this sorted out.


And what deal would that be, good sir?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> And what deal would that be, good sir?


Post #3 in this thread


----------



## StompieZA (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Good lords of Kobol!
> 
> Now they send me a new invoice with an higher charge price... WTF???



I phoned them again to confirm the address and asked the new/different lady if there is any outstanding amounts and she once again confirmed that there is no outstanding payment required and will be going to customs. Perhaps ask your Mom to phone DHL and give them the tracking number and ask them to confirm if there is any payment for the parcel. 

I see Voopoo listed my device as 50$ but i know it costs more than than...but the lady told me that the amount is low and there will be no charge.


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> I phoned them again to confirm the address and asked the new/different lady if there is any outstanding amounts and she once again confirmed that there is no outstanding payment required and will be going to customs. Perhaps ask your Mom to phone DHL and give them the tracking number and ask them to confirm if there is any payment for the parcel.
> 
> I see Voopoo listed my device as 50$ but i know it costs more than than...but the lady told me that the amount is low and there will be no charge.


Ja, thanks mate. I've send my mom the information - I'm sure she will sort it out. I'm not paying that much as it's gone up to R267 ish. The previous amount was R167. Hello what is going on here??? 

Agreed - the amount of $50 was shown and my mom said the same thing when she was on the phone after they called her. 

Holy carp, what a mess. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/3/19)

Lets hope it gets sorted!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

baksteen8168 said:


> Post #3 in this thread


Oh Sweet Athena! I must have missed that one...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

StompieZA said:


> Lets hope it gets sorted!


No joy. Stompie so kindly phoned - unfortunately I have to pay R267 ish. Luckily Voopoo is going to cover the costs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pho3niX90 (6/3/19)

DHL is by far my preferred courier, and second UPS Express. 

All the other courier I only had issues and had to jump through hoops. 

What I can suggest is to have voopoo contact them, or request an invoice to state that it was a gift from a competition. 

Have a look at the invoice they sent (or suppose to send), and see what the fees consist of. I would understand a small fee around R50 for clearance, but not for vat since this was a gift.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/3/19)

Processing fee with DHL is R150

The amount declared was $50,you have to pay VAT of 15% on that amount.

$50 = R710 so VAT is R106.50

So the total is more or less R256.50

We don't pay VAT on parcels if the Value is under R500.

So the bulk of these costs went to processing for DHL to clear the parcel.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

SAVapeGear said:


> Processing fee with DHL is R150
> 
> The amount declared was $50,you have to pay VAT of 15% on that amount.
> 
> ...


Ok that makes sense that they want to speed up the customs process.


----------



## RainstormZA (6/3/19)

Yo @StompieZA did you get a phone call saying it would arrive in jhb tonight and delivered some time in the week?

Can't comprehend this because tracker says it's in jhb already.

Quoted message from my mom



> Dhl phoned to say items will arrive on SA tonight and will be shipped to Rosetta as soon as possible after arrival


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)

RainstormZA said:


> I recently won a mod in a competition on the forums. I was surprised to see how fast the delivery took - it's already in JHB.
> 
> However, I got a email from DHL asking me to pay a clearance fee of R165 ish to clear my parcel from customs.
> 
> What's up with that? I've never had to pay a clearance fee for the mods that I've won from overseas vaping companies, however long it took.


Had to pay R26.00 at the P.O. for the Vladdin that I won months ago.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (7/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Had to pay R26.00 at the P.O. for the Vladdin that I won months ago.


That is a standard fee now. Anything that comes to P.O from out of the country is charged at ~R26 + tax (if any).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/10/19)

Does DHL ship juice to SA? One of the couriers will not - can't remember if it's DHL or Fedex.


----------



## CMMACKEM (5/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Does DHL ship juice to SA? One of the couriers will not - can't remember if it's DHL or Fedex.



Fedex definitely do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/10/19)

I recently ordered 9 small non-vape related items from Banggood in China. 

They charged about USD 3.50 for shipping. I prepared myself for the traditional two-month wait.

A few days after the order was placed I received an email from a JHB based company called Buffalo International logistics, asking for the 15 percent VAT.

They cleared the parcel which was then couriered to me. Less than two weeks from order placement. It would have been even quicker but Buffalo couldn't immediately find my VAT payment.

*How does Banggood do this ?* USD 3.50 for shipping which includes a clearing agent and a courier from JHB to CT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/10/19)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I recently ordered 9 small non-vape related items from Banggood in China.
> 
> They charged about USD 3.50 for shipping. I prepared myself for the traditional two-month wait.
> 
> ...



Bulk orders, I guess. Buffalo deals with a lot of shipments of various products. I can't stand them, because they don't deliver to your door, but to a pick-up point. Was it like that for you too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/19)

Hooked said:


> Bulk orders, I guess. Buffalo deals with a lot of shipments of various products. I can't stand them, because they don't deliver to your door, but to a pick-up point. Was it like that for you too?



They delivered it to my door.

I guess it depends on the company that uses them. I don't think that they can be blamed if they are not paid to employ a door to door courier.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

